# Merc S320 Limo photos



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Sorry, couldn't wait until the sun was in the right position to take the external photos. Still, the internal photos show the rear seats in their reclined and normal positions as well as the work tables out and stowed.

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/1258632

Full specification:

Green Black Metallic
Grey Nappa Leather
Parktronic
Electric Rear Seats
Passenger seat adjustable from rear
Automatically dipping inside rear mirror
Memories for front seats, steering column and exterior mirrors with automatic dimming function
Wood and leather trimmed gearshift
Wood and leather steering wheel
Sunblind for rear side windows
COMAND (Sat Nav and ICE control system)
Telephone prewiring with hands free facility and telephone ariel on roof
Folding rear working table - passenger seat
Folding rear working table - driver's seat
Electric glass sunroof
Electric rear roller blind
Anti-theft / Anti-break-in warning system with anti-towing system
Automatic climate control - rear
Infrared protective glass
Headlamp wash
Xenon lights
Light alloy 5-hole spoked wheel 8 x 18
High capacity battery
Fire extinguisher
Walnut wood trim
Bose sound system
Remote control for COMAND
CD changer in boot - 6 disc
TV tuner
TV screen in rear
Heated rear seats
Heated front seats
Heated screen wash system
Closing aid for doors and boot


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Are we supposed to be impressed?

Am sure it's a nice car B.

Though - somehow - it just don't look as good sitting there are the Cherry Black did.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Are we supposed to be impressed?
> 
> Am sure it's a nice car B.
> 
> Though - somehow - it just don't look as good sitting there are the Cherry Black did.


Sitting in the back of the Cherry Black I could swing my legs and touch the front seat. In this one, I can play football in the rear footwells! :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Are we supposed to be impressed?


Oh yeah, your missus was impressed anyway... :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Are we supposed to be impressed?
> ...


LOL


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Are we supposed to be impressed?
> ...


Doh


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Lovely car Brett!! 

That is a truly awesome spec. list, everything but the kitchen sink!! :lol:

Really like the TV in the rear too. When are you moving in?  

Are you going to make it on the 20th so we can all get a proper look at it??


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Lovely car Brett!!
> 
> That is a truly awesome spec. list, everything but the kitchen sink!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Hoping to - still in negotiation as I am supposed to be fitting a bathroom before we go on our holidays on the 26th...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Lorna was particularly impressed with this:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/MBDSC_0331.JPG


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

beautiful! is the boot bigger in the LWB version?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> beautiful! is the boot bigger in the LWB version?


Nope - exactly the same at 500 litres. The extra 5" is all in the rear passenger compartment.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Shame its not an S55 AMG


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

it is one serioucly nice car - mucho respect


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

I think its a bit hard on your chauffeur to have picked such a light coloured leather interior , it must take him ages to clean that after you`ve had a party in the games room , I hope you pay him enough ?. :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful! is the boot bigger in the LWB version?
> ...


I'm sure your wife was well impressed with the extra 5"!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


No but saint's was....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

CapTT said:


> I think its a bit hard on your chauffeur to have picked such a light coloured leather interior , it must take him ages to clean that after you`ve had a party in the games room , I hope you pay him enough ?. :roll:


I know - the newspaper print from pass the parcel is really annoying him


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


saint has a wife!!??? She must be a brave girl!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> saint has a wife!!??? She must be a brave girl!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

ronin said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > saint has a wife!!??? She must be a brave girl!!!!! :lol: :lol:


Good shot of saint but he must be having an affair, as that's not his burrd!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


Lol - but thats whom u told me u erm...introduced to the back seat.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BTW - that ain't me either - I don't wear the haedband thingy


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BTW - that ain't me either - I don't wear the haedband thingy


Only since you got "style" though!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh missed a chance for some cross banter here!

Nice car B - do you often get it confused with the red and white one which sits down at the bottom of your garden and goes to Zebrugge every day?


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Lovely car breTT but i am confused. I had a look at your photos and could not see the roaring log fire


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

johnnyboy said:


> Lovely car breTT but i am confused. I had a look at your photos and could not see the roaring log fire


Now you're just being silly aren't you? Clearly it has *Automatic Climate Control - rear *so no need for log fire as well! :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Oh missed a chance for some cross banter here!
> 
> Nice car B - do you often get it confused with the red and white one which sits down at the bottom of your garden and goes to Zebrugge every day?


Funnily enough, no - but we will be on that very craft at the end of the month.


----------

